# Learn Ada and SPARK.



## rigoletto@ (Jul 31, 2018)

AdaCore put out a free online 'learning platform' for Ada and SPARK.

learn.adacore.com

*Ada, Past Present and Future*




Cheers!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 27, 2018)

Now some Videos Tutorials


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 27, 2018)

Prove in Cloud.


----------

